# Popper Gun Stands



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

My club is looking for some gun station stands to hold the single shot 12 gauge popper guns. We're working on improving some safety standards in the club and I was wonder where I can get some that are pretty much indestructible. Anyone have ideas...?


/Paul


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

both dogsafield and lion country supply have them the ones dogsafield has has a clamp on them with a wrench just tie the wrench to the stand the ones at lion country use velcro to secure the gun to the stand I personally like the ones with the clamp both pretty close in price


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Our club bought several from Dogs Afield. Very dependable and easy to use. Keep the wrench attached to the stand and have the bird boys tighten ever so often.
________
Bdsm erotica


----------

